# Tandem Disc Brake Conversion-Fork



## jfmcgowan

My 2002 Cannondale road tandem has disc-ready hubs as well as disc brake mounts on the rear triangle. The front fork, however, does not have mounts. The rest of the bike has Shimano Ultegra and XTR components. The current brakes are Avid V-Brakes which work ok.

I have Avid BB7 mechanical discs on my single mountain buike and like them very, very much. I'm thinking of upgrading the tandem to the same setup, which is how Cannondale offers them currently.

My only sticking point is changing out the fork. The version of the Cannondale Fatty Tandem fork fitted in 2002 does not have disc mount. 

What makes a fork "Tandem" rated? There are so many options for single road, mountain, cyclocross but so few for tandems.

Can anybody reccomend a good place to find one?

We don't do any loaded touring. Mainly rail-trail and wide-open road riding. I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## brucew

Wound Up Tandem Duo--Full carbon, designed for tandems, disk brake tab for 203mm rotor. $575

One of my bikes has a Wound Up Road Fork. It's the nicest-riding and surest-cornering fork in my fleet.


----------



## jfmcgowan

Thanks Bruce. That one does look pretty nice.


----------

